# Pond Liner Store??



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

hey,

kind of curious to know which store carries the cheapest epdm pond liner. does anyone know any good petstore/nurseries that carry cheap pond liner? the cheapest store i found is pets & pond which sells for 80cent per square feet. though i don't really understand their shipping policy so trying to find any local store selling cheap pond liner.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Check Art Knaps pond section down on the flats in S Surrey 48th & KG.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks mikebike but they sell them for 99cent per square feet. But i just found a person selling for 50cent per square feet. hope me good luck to building a new pond.


----------



## fish_r_kewl (Sep 3, 2010)

Is that price for everyone or just a friend & family discount?  Who or where can we get that price?


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

this is a private sale so it's not actually a store. he has a 50x20 pond liner that he's selling for 50cent per square feet. i'm actually looking for someone to joint buy w/ me since it's so big. so the 2 pieces will by 20x25 and cost $250 each.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

im sure you can just sell the leftovers if you buy it


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

MEDHBSI said:


> im sure you can just sell the leftovers if you buy it


yeah, i guess so but kind of just want to be done in one shot.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I just picked up pond liner at hawaiian botanicals in Richmond and I paid $ 1.05 a linear foot and they also have koi on sale too.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Was going to suggest Hawaiian botanicals but I knew it was about a buck a foot I just bought privately and resold the extra for what I paid, your best bet is to buy and resell. I also got koi from the Hawaiian botanicals too very nice fish.


----------



## vant (Jun 4, 2013)

just found a store that sold liners for 72 cent per square feet in langley. keep passing by it but always thought they just sold rocks and stuff. too late now but still, that's pretty cheap IMO.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

vant said:


> just found a store that sold liners for 72 cent per square feet in langley. keep passing by it but always thought they just sold rocks and stuff. too late now but still, that's pretty cheap IMO.


What is the name of the store? Im looking for some also and I live in Langley


----------



## koiforlife (Feb 9, 2014)

does any one have pondliner i can buy off you also if not were can i go


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Art knaps plantland King George highway about 44th ave

What size do you need?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to a roofing store and ask for epdm. Exact same stuff. Could be cheaper if it's not called pond liner. My better half is a roofer. It's the same product.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Landscape supplies at Landscape Centre Inc - For all your landscape supplies - Serving the Greater Vancouver Area: pavers, natural rock, water gardens, top soil and more.

They have different widths up to 20ft wide and cut to whatever length you want. About 70 cents / SF.


----------

